# Experience with Beano/Lactaid



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone find these products help reduce symptoms associated with eating beans, broccoli, milk products, etc? I've only tried Lactaid. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. What has been your experience?


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Never tried the beano. But can't eat ice cream with out my lactaid!


----------



## sanjorebs (Jun 18, 2002)

hi serenity. i can't say much about beano but i've used lactaid and what i notice is that it prevents the bloating, gas, and discomfort, but the next day or whenever i have the next bowel movement, it is still diarrhea-like. so while lactaid does help with pain and gas, internally i feel like my intestines are still struggling to digest, only i don't feel it. so i prefer not to eat those foods at all rather than put my tummy through such ordeal, even if i don't feel it.


----------

